# Zum gestrandeten Piraten



## Deck5 (4. Februar 2010)

So... ich versuch es noch einmal wenn es dann nicht klappt keine ahnung 
wie gasagt macht hier rp 
wenn keine überstraken 0815 chars oder so sondern ein paar abenteurer die auch wohl mal während sie in der taverne sind eind machen zb mit 15 van cleef kill oder so
das gast haus ist im schlingen dorn tal 
... ach ja bitte nicht all zu viele todesritter 
und vergesst nicht ich persönlich bin ein rp noob zb was ist lore ?!
und horde und Allianz können beide miteinander sprechen!!

ich fang daNN AN

Nameennis
Geschlecht:Männlich
Klasse:schurke
Rasse:mensch


*ein schurke kommt in die taverne *
pah scheiß tiger...
oh ist ja keiner hier
*nimmt lederstücke aus dem rucksack und beginnt eine Hose zu fertigen


----------



## moddok (5. Februar 2010)

Name: Rainer
G: Male
Klasse: Paladin
Rasse: Blutelf

*kommt in die kneipe und schaut sich verwunder um, dass nur der gastwirt und ein menschlicher Schurke da isr*
*geht zum gastwirt, setzt sich auf den hocker*

puh, ich bin am ende. ein männergedeck bitte

*schaut wütend zum menschen*

....


----------



## Deck5 (5. Februar 2010)

*geht langsam auf den paladin zu *
Was habt ihr gegen mich ??


----------



## Deck5 (6. Februar 2010)

/push
 wieso macht keiner mehr mit??


----------



## moddok (8. Februar 2010)

*schaut nur abwertend*
*trinkt sein bier weiter*

nichts, werter mensch, nichts...


----------



## Deck5 (10. Februar 2010)

ah nichts dafür das es ,,nichts´´ ist ist es aber anscheined genug um schlecht pber alle menschen zu denken naja ..
es gibt halt gute neutrale und schlechte ich bin neutral ich habe nichts mit allianz bzw horde zutun der ganze krieg geht mir am allerwertesten vorbei*lacht*
ist es weil dei allianz euch freunde oder familie oder gar beides weggenommen hat??


----------



## Deck5 (13. Februar 2010)

/ push 
115 aufrufe bei 5 antworten ihr könnt gerne mitmachen jeder kann hier rp machen ich nehme es nicht übel wenn jemand rp noob so wie ich es bin ist


----------



## Crasius der Erzmagier (13. Februar 2010)

Namehilipp
Geschlecht:Männlich
Klasse:Magier
Rasselutelf


*ein hoher Erzmagier der Kirin´tor betritt die Taverne*
*eine unaufhaltsame ruhe strömt durch die Taverne,was ist das nur??*
*Alle schauen den Erzmagier Respektvoll an und , ich sagte"Seit gegrüßt meine Herren" 
 und setzte mich an die Theke und bestellt beim Ober ein Prosecco*


----------



## jolk (13. Februar 2010)

Name:Grommgar
Geschlecht:Männlich
Klasse:Krieger
Rasse:Zwerg


*Ein stämmiger kleiner Zwerg betritt die Taverne, an seinem Kettenhemd klebt noch Blut und in seinem Bart Essensreste*
*Angewidert starrt er auf den Proseccotrinkenden Blutelfen, doch dann bestellt er sich einen Humpen Bier und gesellt sich zu dem Menschen*
*Er begrüßt ihn mit einem Grunzen und sagt:" Wenigstens einer der nicht so lang und drahtig ist, Menschen waren mir schon immer am liebsten, nach anderen Zwergen natürlich."


----------



## Deck5 (13. Februar 2010)

*lacht*
kann ich verstehen laut geschichte seid ihr und wir ja schon fast immer verbündete gewesen also warum nicht 
*kramt im rucksack und holt ein  leder tuch raus *
hier mein freund mudd ja nicht jeder sehen das ihr garade gekämpft und gegessen habt *lacht nochmals aber lauter*


----------



## jolk (13. Februar 2010)

"Sowas benötige ich nicht"
*fährt sich mit der freien Hand durch den Bart und lässt die Reste auf den Boden fallen*
"Der Rest geht beim nächsten Waschgang weg"
*Hebt den Humpen* "Auf die Allianz" *Trinkt sein Bier leer und bestellt das nächste*


----------



## Crasius der Erzmagier (13. Februar 2010)

*schaut den zwerg und den mensch komisch an*
*ich denke mir ich setz mich mal neben die beiden und stelle mich vor*
*geht zum menschen und zum zwerg und stellt sicht laut vor"Ich bin Crasius der Erzmagier der Kirin´tor ich habe diesen Bund ins Leben Gerufen" 
und wer seid ihr beiden??*


----------



## Deck5 (13. Februar 2010)

*prustet das met was er gerade bekommen hat heraus*
das ich nicht lache ich glaube eher du hast eine gedächnis lücke
sowiet ich mich erinnere in einem buch gelesen zu haben hat antonidas die kirin tor gegründet

ooc* antonidas hat die kirin tor in die welt gerufen nicht du!!
außerdem ist hier keiner unbesiegbar mit der richtigen taktik kann jeder besiegt werden merks dir*


----------



## Crasius der Erzmagier (13. Februar 2010)

*spuckt auf die erde*
*Abschaum seid leise Antonidas ist Tod,ich bin sein Nachfahre 3. Generation er war sozusagen mein Ur-Opa*
*Dadurch bin ich jetzt der Anführer der Kirin´tor und ich bin nicht umsonst der höchste erzmagier der welt*
*staart den schurken an*


----------



## jolk (13. Februar 2010)

"Crasius sagst du? Du sahst mir eher nach einem Phillip aus!" *lacht*


----------



## Deck5 (13. Februar 2010)

*verschwindet und taucht hinter dem magier wieder auf *
ach..... ja 
*hält ein messer an die kehle* und das leben dieses ach so großen mannes liegt jetzt in meiner hand diese dolche verhindern einsatz von magie


----------



## Crasius der Erzmagier (13. Februar 2010)

*och(sarkasstischerweise) entschuldigung das tut mir aber jetzt leid*
* Denkt kurz nach und Merk... es gibt ja garkeine Dolche die Magie im Zaum halten können..bin ich blöd -.-*
*Teleportiert sich schnell hinter den Zwerg und wirkt Frostgrab auf den Schurken*
*So wer lacht jetzt am besten..?*


----------



## Deck5 (13. Februar 2010)

................. ich 
*verschwindet bricht das grab und schneidet dem magier in beide arme und beide so das die starkbluten*
leck deine wunden


----------



## jolk (13. Februar 2010)

*zückt seine Axt und dreht sich "Ich will mitmischen!" und die Axt gleitet in Richtung Hals des Blutelfen*


----------



## Crasius der Erzmagier (13. Februar 2010)

*haha das ich nicht lache blöder schurke ich sag nur pech pech das du meine Illusion geschlagen hast*
*Erscheint hinter dem Schurken und Schlägt in mit seinem Stab in den Nacken*
*Willst du wohl mir gehorchen..?*


----------



## Deck5 (13. Februar 2010)

*windet sich erst vor schmerz steht aber wieder auf verschwindet und zerhäckselt alle illusionen +magier*
jetzt reichts ich wollte eigentlich neutral bleiben aber so ..
na warte sticht auf den magier ein


----------



## Crasius der Erzmagier (13. Februar 2010)

*Steht voller Schmerz auf...*
*Entschuldigung ich war zu übermütig aber okay diesmal hast du gewonnen mag alles sein aber glaub mir irgendwann bist auch du Tod*
*Dreh sich und heilt seine Wunden...geht zur Theke rüber..Ober ein Sekt bitte aber den teuren.*
*Grinst den Schurken lächerlich an *


----------



## jolk (13. Februar 2010)

*die Axt saust ins Leere, da der Magier im letzten Moment verschwunden ist und der Zwerg guckt verwirrt*


Da Meldet sich der Barkeeper: "Auseinander! Oder ich rufe die Stadtwachen!"


----------



## Deck5 (13. Februar 2010)

*hört auf *lass gut sein mein freund er hat etwas gelernt
*spricht deutlich langsam da er starke schmerzen im nacken hat* 
entschuldigung her barkeeper *legt 50 gold auf den tresen vergesst es bitte


----------



## Crasius der Erzmagier (13. Februar 2010)

*bietet dem Zwerg und dem Menschen an sich neben ihm an die Theke zusetzen*
*Wenn ich möchtet könnt ihr mit trinken...die runde geht wohl auf mich*
*Entschuldigung herr barkeeper wird nicht wieder vorkommen*


----------



## jolk (13. Februar 2010)

"Ich hatte mich schon so gefreut, aber diesen Elfen kann man eh nie trauen, scheuen den aufrichtigen Kampf! Barkeeper! Ich brauch ein neues Bier!"
*setzt sich an die theke*


----------



## Deck5 (13. Februar 2010)

na gut* setzt sich an die theke aber nicht neben dem magier*
*bestellt ein met*


----------



## Crasius der Erzmagier (13. Februar 2010)

*Wieso kommen diese Großen Töne immer von kleinen Zwergen..?*
*Kannst du mir das mal bitte erläutern oder muss ich das erst noch Irruieren..?*


----------



## Deck5 (13. Februar 2010)

*trinkt sein met in einem zug auf und flickt seine durch das eis beschädigte rüstung mit sets*


----------



## Crasius der Erzmagier (13. Februar 2010)

*Schaut den Schurken an und rümpft die Nase*
*Boar wann hast du das letzte mal geduscht??...das riecht ja schlimmer als bei der befreiung von Naxxramas*
*iih baah*


----------



## Deck5 (13. Februar 2010)

* ist gewillt seinen dolch in den rücken des magiers zu rammen aber lässt es aufgrund des barkeepers sein*
zur info direkt bevor ich hier hin gekommen bin habe ich noch ausgiebig gebadet


----------



## jolk (13. Februar 2010)

*furzt genüsslich* 
"man gewöhnt sich dran und ich habe schon schlechteres gerochen als diesen Schurken dort."


----------



## Crasius der Erzmagier (13. Februar 2010)

*schaut den schurken nachdenktlich an*
*Wer riecht dann denn hier so..??*
*Beginnt den Zauber Reinigen zu wirken*


----------



## Deck5 (13. Februar 2010)

*konter,, ach ich weiß wo von der geruch kommt ´´schaut den zwerg an*


----------



## Crasius der Erzmagier (13. Februar 2010)

*Geht rüber zu dem Zwerg und wirft in vom Hocker und tritt ihm ins Gesicht*
*Pfui du Schweinehund mach sowas gefälligst nie wieder...*
*Setz sich wieder hin und trinkt genüsslich sein Prosecco aus *


----------



## Deck5 (13. Februar 2010)

*schubst den magier vom hocker so das er sich aber nicht allzu stark weh tut*
und ihr lasst meinen freund in ruh


----------



## Crasius der Erzmagier (13. Februar 2010)

*Müsst ihr eigentlich überall eure Finger im Spiel haben??*
*schaut den schurken fragwürdig an*


----------



## jolk (13. Februar 2010)

*steht unversehrt auf* 
"Ich weiß nicht wieso ich mich in dieser leeren Bar betrinke! Mit einem Blutelf..pah..entschuldigt mich, Mensch, ich bin weg! Da reite ich lieber weiter!"
*verlässt die Bar*


----------



## Deck5 (13. Februar 2010)

ich bin ein schurke ich bin über all und nirgend wo *lacht laut*
na gut über all und nirgend wo nicht aber eindeutig scvhneller als jedes pferd oder jeden greifen den ihr kennt


----------



## Crasius der Erzmagier (14. Februar 2010)

*Brüllt voller verzweiflung den Barkeeper an mit beschwispter Stimme*
*Los los los hier bring mirn Bier*
*Und voller Langeweile und Betrunkenheit entschließt er sich wieder vom Boden aufzustehen*


----------



## Deck5 (14. Februar 2010)

*lacht spöttisch*
ihr seid wohl nicht soviel alkohol gewöhnt ..aber ich hoffe ihr seit wieder auf dem boden der tatsachen zurückgekehrt
*lacht noch lauter über seinen eigenen witz*


----------



## Crasius der Erzmagier (14. Februar 2010)

*schaut ihn beschwipst an*
*Haha das ich nicht lache habt ihr etwa keine hobby´s alter freund*
*Ihr seid mir auch einer ihr habt wohl keine angst über euren ruf oder...?..
weswegen lacht ihr über euch selbst?*
*Lach den Mensch Schurken spöttisch aus*


----------



## Deck5 (14. Februar 2010)

tja du hast wohl erstens keine ahnung und zweitens ich habe gerade einen witz über euch gemacht deswegen lache ich euch auch aus


----------



## Crasius der Erzmagier (14. Februar 2010)

*Angetrunken antwortet der Magier:Yoyo alder wasn hier los mach mal kein stress yünge ich gloubs nicht boar ehii nicht stressen du menschlicher abschaum ganz ruhig brauner^^...
*Nimmt seinen Stab und zieht den nochmals dem Schurken in den Nacken...und lacht spöttisch noch viel lauter als vorher*
*Doch was ist das...eine stimme aus dem jenseits kommt dem magier ins ohr...was hört er da???...Just Dance schreit einer vorurteilender Betrunkener Kollege...*
*auf einmal beginnt der magier mit einem sektglas in der hand den moonwalk zu machen...und danach nochmals macarena...*
*Grölt lautstark durch die bar*


----------



## Deck5 (14. Februar 2010)

*hat sehr sehr starke schmerzen *
toll wenn ich heute nacht nicht liegen kann ist es eure schuld
*verschwindet und gibt dem magier aus der drehung erst eine kopfnuss und betäubt ihn noch mal sehr stark von vorne*
*lässt eine kleine grüne flamme auf den magier los wobei er hofft das es keiner sieht *
*schleppt ihn dann vor die tür und sagt nach dem er wieder drinn ist *
entschuldigen si herr wirt aber er hat angefangen


----------



## Crasius der Erzmagier (14. Februar 2010)

*Kommt wieder in die Kneipe herein*
*Haha was eine Intriege,ihr habt geglaubt ich bin Erzmagier pff nene das bin ich nicht wirklich ,hat sich keiner gewundert wieso ich die mächte des eises so gut nutzen kann..?*
*Kein Wunder ...*Transformiert sich in seine richtige Form*...haha das war nur eine illusion ich bin nämlich...Ahune der Frostfürst.... naja normalerweise bin ich natürlich nicht nur 3,50m groß...
ich bin ca. 180m groß...*


----------



## Deck5 (14. Februar 2010)

*verschwindet taucht auf lässt grüne flammen los und verschwindet bis der frostfürst tod ist.

ooc was soll das das man ein übermächtiger typ ist war nicht geplant daher hab ich mich jetzt für kurze zeit(kampf) auch über mächtig gemacht mach dir bitte einen neuen char und übertreibe das dann nicht so
ps du nbist tod neuer char oder deine beiträge werden ignoriert ab hier werden alle beiträgevon vorher ignoriert heißt alles nochmal von vorne occ off


----------



## Deck5 (14. Februar 2010)

* ein schurke kommt in die bar*
oh ist ja keiner da..na egal wirt bitte ein met
*wärend er auf sein met wartet macht er sich eine lederhose*


----------



## Deck5 (16. Februar 2010)

*nach dem er mit der leder hose fertig ist fängt er eine leder überbrust zu machen (ne art jacke)*
occ /push occ off


----------



## ipercoop (16. Februar 2010)

/ooc omfg! Was ist das für eine Vergewaltigung des RP!? Ihr verhaut euch in der Bar aber hast doch geschrieben das es hier keinen Streit gibt , sorry aber der Thread ist ja echt Mist!


----------



## Deck5 (17. Februar 2010)

.... occ
naja ich kann nichts dafür er hat angefangen und wenn jetzt wieder irgend was von der lore ist bitte erst erklären danke und wie gesagt ich habe den thread (neugestartet) daher alles von anfang so und wenn du jetzt noch was aus zu setzen hast ist es mir egal ich versuche hier rp zumachen einmal lags an mir ok habe sehr stark über trieben aber jetztb lag es nicht an mir occ off 
/push
ic 
*der schurke fängt noch eine hose an*


----------



## Kersyl (22. Februar 2010)

Gut, ich mach auch mal mit =)
Name: Rico
Geschlecht: männlich
Klasse: Schamane
Rasse: Draenei

*Kommt in die Taverne, Verschwitzt mit seinem Helm unter dem Arm*
"Bei dem Licht, ist das heute ein heißer Tag...
*Setzt sich*
Ein Donnerbräu...Nein, doch besser Zwei."
*schaut etwas komisch hinüber zu dem Schurken*
"Hey, Wie ich sehe seit ihr ein Lederer. Könnt ihr denn auch stärkere Rüstung Herstellen? Meine Hose ist leider Beschädigt, und ich bin nicht sehr begabt im Handwerk"
*lacht*


----------



## Deck5 (23. Februar 2010)

*arbeitet erst weiter merkt dann den schamanen*
oh halo ich bin dennis 
kla geht das ich bin frachenlederer gehe reelmäsig auf kreuzüge gegen den blauen und schwarzen drachenschwarm*lacht *
naürlch nicht alleine ich brauche schon mindestens 15 mann um einen drachen zu erledige geben aber auch gut leder
*geht zum schamann und guckt sich die hose*
mhh sehr stark beschädigt wenn ich wollt könnt ihr vorerst diese hose habe *reicht dem schamanen ein hose*
sehr gut qualität
mhh ja ich brauche allerdings 5 weiße drachenschuppen könenn ruhig beschädigt sein
*nimmt ein leder tuch ud wischt sich den schweiß ab*
ein schamane der beim licht sgt sied ihr kein paladin ich habe sonst keinen dreanei gesehen der sowas sagt.. ok habe bisher auch nur einen gesehen und de war en paladin*lacht laut auf setzt sich hin nimmt seinen krug met und trinkt in einem zug auf*
*geht wieder zu demtisch mit der hose*
passt auf wenn ich ledere ist das leder verdammt schwer


----------



## thsme (10. März 2010)

Name: Lord Über
Geschlecht: männlich
Rasse: Untot
Klasse: Hexenmeister

*kommt in die Taverne und bringt alle um*


----------



## moddok (12. März 2010)

made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ipercoop (12. März 2010)

made my day too 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deck5 (18. März 2010)

Ich weiß nicht was DER SCHEIß NUN WIEDER SOllte aber egal wenn ihr keine taverne mehr wollt ok aber jede weitere taverne die ich seh wird jetzt AUCH SO gehandhabt


----------

